# sftp + Verzeichnis kopieren



## kesnw (15. September 2003)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit sftp auf der Konsole ein komplettes Verzeichnis kopieren. Mit get bzw mget konnte ich bisher nur Dateien kopieren.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Habenix (16. September 2003)

hi,

soweit ich weiss kann das (s)ftp nicht (bitte korrigieren falls falsch) aber wohl scp mit der  Option -r (recursiv)


```
scp -r verzeichnis1@somehost.de:/tmp
```

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JohannesR (16. September 2003)

"scp" wird dir auf einem FTP-Server nicht viel nützen.  Benutz doch entweder einen neueren Kommandozeilen-FTP-Client oder einen aktuellen grafischen. (gFTP etc.)


----------



## Artimis (8. Januar 2010)

Was hat ein FTP-Server mit SFTP zu tun


----------



## deepthroat (8. Januar 2010)

Artimis hat gesagt.:


> Was hat ein FTP-Server mit SFTP zu tun


Ne ganze Menge, wenn mit SFTP das Secure File Transfer Protocol gemeint ist.

Aber wen interessiert das nach über 6 Jahren noch?


----------



## Navy (9. Januar 2010)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Ne ganze Menge, wenn mit SFTP das Secure File Transfer Protocol gemeint ist.



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: SFTP ist im normalen Sprachraum aber das SSH-File-Transfer-Protocol und das hat mit FTP außer den 3 Buchstaben "FTP" nicht viel gemein.



> Aber wen interessiert das nach über 6 Jahren noch?



Dich, mich und unseren Freund, den Gast


----------

